# natures garden



## honor435 (Oct 21, 2009)

whats peoples opinion of their fos? When i first started soaping, i made "angel" and fantasy, which people are asking for, so i ordered those two and mango salsa. and hugo and cool water. Are they pretty strong? or not?


----------



## Fairydittle (Oct 21, 2009)

I have just started using FO'S.  I have always used EO's or just made unscented soaps.  I am getting disappointed with EO"S  it cost more and the scent seems to fade.  I think FO'S scent last longer.

It is Christmas at my house tonight.  I received my order from WSP.  I ordered all FO'S.  I ordered Cool Cucumber, Chanel, Pearberry, Black Rasberry Vanilla, Clean Laundry, Dragons Blood, and Three Wise Men.  They all really smell gooooood!  Can't wait to soap them all.

I had to make the Pearberry last night and it turned out just like I planned. I made GM with Shea Butter, Grapeseed Oil.  I have never used Grapeseed oil, just curious to what it will lend to the soap.  The color turned out a light creamy green, just like I planned.  I used 1 tsp of French Green Silk Clay and parsley ground to a fine powder.  It looked yucky when I first mixed it to the oil but after I added the GM it turned a creamy light green.

We'll off to the kitchen to make Chanel this evening.  I am hoping to make it with heavy whipping cream and color it a light pink.  I think that heavy whipping cream makes a nice creamy bar, I actually like the feel of the soap better than GM.  

Lynn


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 21, 2009)

I get 80+% of my FO from NG. 
I like them!


----------



## honor435 (Oct 23, 2009)

i got my order very quickly, i bought
fantasy(very nice choc and musk)
angel- i just soaped today, smells very nice
cream and sugar, just smells kinda sweet like a mild warm van sugar
hugo- smells great
cool water- yummm
mango peach salsa- cant wait to use it!


----------



## honor435 (Oct 26, 2009)

the angel was very strong( i used 1oz per lb) and seems very faint now, i hope it comes back, i did hp last time and it stayed, now this time cp.


----------



## whisks (Oct 26, 2009)

i just got chanel no 5 and very sexy for him yesterday from BTS who says that these two come from NG, so this thread is very timely for me.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 26, 2009)

what do you mean?


----------



## whisks (Oct 26, 2009)

i mean i bought some FOs that were from natures garden and it's nice that there is a thread now which discusses their FOs.


----------



## HootsGallery (Oct 29, 2009)

I love a lot of NG's FOs. 

My favorite of all time is their *Orange Clove*. I use it in soap, candles and tarts. 

*Fireplace *is great as a man's soap. I have mixed it with cake and vanilla scents to make a smokey sweet scent. 

*Blueberry Flapjacks* is a great, strong one. 

There are a few times when I've purchased oils from NG that smell nothing like what they are supposed to be. I think *Nutmeg *was the worst one that I tried. It smelled like liquid dish soap. Maybe I got a bad batch or something. I haven't tried it again.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Nov 8, 2009)

btw I couldn't even list all my favorites..

Capri Olivo
Nectarine Mint
Monkey Farts
Christmas Wassail
Elf Sweat
Autumn Wreath
Cannabis Rose (sooo good and not like smoking pot. Seriously.)
Giggles
Kumquat (I pretty much love this scent from ANYwhere though)
Truffles (omg it's hard not to eat it.)
White Ginger & Amber
"Amazingly Grace" - their Philosophy Dupe. Smells great, my fav perfume!
Autumn Magic
Baby Clean
Candied Apple - smells like BBW Winter Candy Apple
Bedtime Bath
gosh, the list goes on and on.. I really love MOST of the FO I get from NG.. some are just too much like other ones they sell, some are weak, and some I just don't like .. but that's expected from any company


----------



## honor435 (Nov 16, 2009)

can you explain cannibis/rose? im curious.


----------

